# BART Delays After 3.6 Magnitude Earthquake Is Felt Across San Francisc



## DET63 (Oct 27, 2011)

> According to the USGS, at 5:36 AM an earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 3.6 rattled the East Bay.
> 
> The quake, which they say had a depth of 6 miles, had an epicenter 1 mile east of Berkeley, and 11 miles northeast of San Francisco's Civic Center.
> 
> ...


More


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 27, 2011)

Safety first.

Although I do wonder whats the safety procedure when Earthquake hits while the train is underground.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 5, 2011)

The train is stopped wherever it is. My wife and I were on a BART train once that was stopped in the Transbay Tube after an earthquake along the Hayward Fault.


----------

